# I need plans for a simple engine



## TQA222 (Nov 5, 2018)

I will have a 7 x 12 mini lathe and need a turning exercise to get me started. I did some hobby work in a well equipped college workshop some 35 years ago so am not a total beginner. I was attracted by the Stuart V twin wobbler and may well have a go at one some time but it seems to require very little turning and some really complicated set up work to machine the frame square. 

So I am looking for plans or preferably a kit with everything I need to build a simple engine. It needs to be mostly lathe work. It could be an IC engine or a steam engine but I am open to suggestions. I think I would prefer bar stock to castings as I have had some experience with castings that had parts that were hard, in fact extraordinarily hard.


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 5, 2018)

A compressed air engine might be fairly simple, just need to figure out how you want to arrange the valving/porting
Plenty of ideas on the internet


----------



## BaronJ (Nov 5, 2018)

Try this link.  lots to go at, from simple to complicated !

http://john-tom.com/


----------



## mikey (Nov 5, 2018)

Also look here: http://www.machinistblog.com/


----------



## Technical Ted (Nov 5, 2018)

I'm actually making this one for my grandson now. Pretty simple, but a fun project. You can also get a drawing for this as well from Toly.






Have fun!
Ted


----------



## westsailpat (Nov 5, 2018)

These guys pretty much have it all . https://www.pmmodelengines.com/
they also sell their stuff on the Bay . https://www.ebay.com/sch/minicastings*com/m.html?item=131300161471&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
You can even build your own line shaft machine shop ! And then make the steam engine to power it .


----------



## homebrewed (Nov 6, 2018)

Jan Ridders has a number of interesting engine designs.  I haven't made any of his so can't say what the difficulty level is.


----------



## TQA222 (Nov 6, 2018)

homebrewed said:


> Jan Ridders has a number of interesting engine designs.  I haven't made any of his so can't say what the difficulty level is.



His flame eater looks interesting and is not something I had seen before.


----------



## MozamPete (Nov 6, 2018)

Elmer’s ‘fancy’ engine is predominatly lathe work with only a couple of bits where flats have to be milled.


----------



## petertha (Nov 6, 2018)

Here are 2 good forums to check out with specific sub-forums & word search to help you zero in. There are model engineering sites, but these should keep you occupied for a few years 
https://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/
http://www.modelenginemaker.com/index.php


----------



## TQA222 (Nov 7, 2018)

OK Scratch the idea of building a flame eater. From all I have read it seems that most do not run.


----------



## kvt (Nov 7, 2018)

I started out with a couple of the wobbler engines.   Good practice and simple


----------



## gjmontll (Nov 8, 2018)

My first home machining project was a Webster Engine. The plans are free; Google it for much information.
My lathe (an Atlas 618 at that time) was used for several key parts, including cylinder, piston, piston rings, valves and valves guides, intake and exhaust pipe, flywheel, cam, and oilers.  
http://www.plans-for-everything.com/downloads/ic_engines/ICG_Webster.pdf

Greg


----------

